# I'm glad that you like it



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

When I suggest or give something to someone, for example, a song, a book, and the person enjoys it, how can I say _I'm glad that you like it_?

My attempt:

*Já jsem rád, že to se ti líbí.*

Děkuji


----------



## texpert

_jsem rád, že se ti (to) líbí_

with (to) or without - but the position of to is never before clitics


----------



## bibax

> ...but the position of to is never before clitics


To se mi líbí.
Jsem rád(a), že právě to se ti líbí.


----------



## texpert

Right. Tagarela, when you happen to please a girl, this might be your reward.


----------



## Tagarela

texpert said:


> Right. Tagarela, when you happen to please a girl, *this* might be your reward.



This what? 

Why in this casa _Jsem rád(a), že právě to se ti líbí_. the clitics should be after? Should *to* be close to adverbs?

Děkuji vám znovu!


----------



## texpert

_to_ before clitics means a strong emphasis and is used in emotional situations


----------

